# Germans Say No to Islamification



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Germany: 15,000 join anti-Islam protest in Dresden



> "We don't want a flood of asylum seekers, we don't want Islamisation. We want to keep our country with our values. Is that so terrible? Does that make us Nazis? Is it a crime to be a patriot?"


These people are not being described as patriots or people who are concerned about the survival of their culture. They are being painted as "nationalists" with all the negative connotations, "far right-wingers" and even Nazis.

It doesn't take a sociologist or an expert on Islam to understand what is happening to Europe; even a stupid politician should be able to grasp it. So, what is the political response to this movement to protect Germany from Islamification?
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/16/w...ack-as-anti-immigrant-rallies-swell.html?_r=0


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

From what I read there, I think the Germans should put a collective foot in the Muslims asses. And ship them back where they came from.
Muslims, practitioners of the "Religion of Peace" my ass! The Muslims are taking over Europe, country by country. They can inflict more widespread damage that way!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"We dont need a million stupid people. We need 400,000 engineers." - Germany not too long ago. Clearly they are finished talking.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The Germans better be careful. Obama will send the PC Police after them. Then they'll be sorry!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Obama is not sending anybody to protect anyone if he can avoid it. The problem for Germany and the rest of the world is to figure out how to protect themselves after 70 years of relying on US power for defense.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Uh-oh looks like recruitment is up.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/g...-cooking-techno-music-hipster-clothes-n271576


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What does that have to do with anything, James? Are you attempting to suggest only Neo-Nazis are standing up to the Islamification of Germany?

You'll be standing with Chancellor Merkel, if that be the case:
Angela Merkel attacks 'prejudice' and 'hatred' of German Islamisation marches - Telegraph

On the other hand, Germans are growing in favor of standing against immigration and the Islamification of their country. 
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/one-8-germans-join-anti-muslim-marches-poll-140837553.html

This, of course, has nothing to do with Neo-Nazis. It is about not wanting to either pay jizya or be killed in your own country.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Germans only need the help of 9 other nations.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its just a little odd? Nothing against Germany really. Like most I suppose I would like to see less countries fall to Islam.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Diver said:


> Obama is not sending anybody to protect anyone if he can avoid it. The problem for Germany and the rest of the world is to figure out how to protect themselves after 70 years of relying on US power for defense.


 Obama will protect the Muslims in his own words a Quote: Just ask him.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Of course if you oppose islamists trying to take over your country you will be called a extreme "right winger", "racist", "bigot" or "nazi". The same can be said here about people who are against illegal aliens, or those who protested muslims building a mosque near the 9-11 site. One thing that they didn't mention in the article are islamists in Germany trying to set up areas of sharia law, and them sending out "patrols" on the streets at night to "inform" (read that as terrorize) those who they believe are breaking sharia laws. This includes them harassing people who are leaving drinking establishments at night..... in Germany. There is another story that is somewhat similar here in the U.S. about a family that are raising hogs on their farm that has been in their family something like 150 years. A group of muslims decided to buy property next to the farm to build a farm, and who then told the farmer that he would either have to stop raising hogs or move to another location. The farmer responded by having Saturday pig races, but you can be sure that he too has been accused of being a bigot. 

When someone comes into your Country and DEMANDS that your society changes to meet their views, then there is a good reason to resist. IMO this does not make you a bigot, racist, a Right Wing extremist, a Nationalist, or a Neo-nazi.


----------

